# Has anyone used Woodcraft or Rockler to manufacture a product?



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi all - some help here. I have 2 ideas for products for woodworking that I would love to be able to have made into a product to sell. They are both marketable and there isn't anything else out there like what I want to do. Has anyone had any experience working with either one of these companies, or any others? Any suggestions or thoughts on this process? 
Thanks!


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

Hey Buddy. Woodcraft and Rockler are distributers. They have manufacturers produce the stuff they private label. You should contact some machine shops or other manufacturing facility about the manufacture then you approach the Rocklers and Woodcrafts about adding it to their lineup. Kreg, Carter, Incra all started with a product then got big enough to go national through a retailer.


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

On rocklers site they talk about being able to patent and make woodworkers ideas and people get a percentage from each one they sell. It's not a bad idea to be able to cut through the rigamarole of doing it yourself, I Just don't know if they are trustworthy


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Most start up companies have modest beginnings. Like Biesemeyer, who initially welded up his fences in the garage and took them to trade shows trying to find buyers. Is there any technical reason why you can't make them yourself in a similar fashion?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Rockler is not just a distributor. They also develop their own products AND work with small "inventors" to develop their products as well. They may contract the actual production out to various factories, but that's how product development works these days. Few brands actually have foundries and factories to make their own products. Can I ask what your products are? I have some experience working with Rockler.


----------



## 000 (Dec 9, 2015)

Try Fastcap. They pay you royalties for your inventions. They do all the work to get it to market.

Just remember me and give me a cut.


----------



## bruc101 (Sep 13, 2008)

Years ago, when I had a large paying plans site, Rockler contacted me wanting to handle my plans for me. They wanted to put their name on my plans and sale them as their own. They wanted to pay me less than $.25 for a set of plans I was selling for $22.00 a set up. At that time I was selling about 30 sets a week all over the US, Canada and a few foreign countries.

I told them no and it wasn't about making money for me it was about having fun meeting woodworkers. They sorta was not to happy with me which I could have cared less.

A couple of years later they contacted me again wanting me to put an ad on my website. I told them no I didn't allow commercial ads on any of my websites. The guy got spiffed with me about it and said all woodworking sites had their ads on them. I asked him well then will you put a link to my website on your site. Oh no we can't do that. Well then forget my phone number, there will not be one of their ads on my websites and I'm not interested in your nickle affiliate program. Very unhappy dude when he hung up.

If you've got a product that is marketable do the research. Brad gave you a good answer. Start small, do it yourself and if it works without a pile of money investment then move forward with it slowly and let it grow on it's on merits. That's usually where success comes for people with new ideas and new products.


----------



## gfaster (Dec 19, 2016)

If your product is something that can be made within a small scale workshop.
I suggest you why not start developing it yourself, and market it locally and then scale your product and sales up..
From facebook, you can start getting customers and various other marketing strategies are there in the market for you to adopt. 
You might need a little investment, and some patience, but in the long term, it'll pay out much better than selling it through any other vendor. 
Just my input


----------



## LoganN (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks all! I can make one of the products on my own, but the other one I'm not sure about. Especially not while working full time. I'm going to see what I can do. Thanks again!


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

Try Lee Valley. I have heard that they work with individuals to product and market an original design.


----------

